# My work/ office setup; Mazzer Royal and Fracino Classic



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

After a lot of chopping and changing and restoring/ renovating/ spannering I've got to what I think will be a solid pairing for a good while!! Used for 3-10 espresso based drinks a day, for me and my customers... and the missus when she works from my office.

I know the candy red isn't for everyone but it brightens it all up no end and gets rid of the 'catering' look.

Might still swap them around so I can put a funnel on the Mazzer as there is one due here.. experimenting with single dosing for now.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up to have in work.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great !

I like the red look but I wouldnt get approval for red gear in the house - better half wont have a red car on the drive so no chance of red in the kitchen


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

Mick Hucknall would like the 'simply red' look!

Looks good - and more to the point, personal and unique.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> Nice set up to have in work.


Ta, perks of being the boss!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

What's the larger of the two sets of scales?


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

Sweet, sure beats my aeropress


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah what scales are those??


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> What's the larger of the two sets of scales?





Fevmeister said:


> Yeah what scales are those??


Nowt special, just good old on balance!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Can you help me find them on Amazon/eBay I can't seem to find them! I use a small on balance scale at the mo but have been looking for a larger one!


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

@Fevmeister

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/envy-compact-bench-scales-3000g-0-1g


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Taff said:


> @Fevmeister
> 
> http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/envy-compact-bench-scales-3000g-0-1g


looks good, what is the lag time/responsivity like?

@Taff


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> looks good, what is the lag time/responsivity like?
> 
> @Taff


Dunno.. only scales I've had really. Works fine for me!


----------



## rors19 (Jul 21, 2015)

That is some serious work based setup! Where on earth do you work! lol


----------

